# Music while travelling



## WanderLost Radical

I'm a music addict, I need my daily music dose. But when travelling, it can get hard to keep your mp3 charged and keep access to music, since you don't always a phone charger under the hand.

I'm sure i'm not the only one in this situation, so if anyone has tricks on how to get access to music on the road, please share!!


----------



## beginnavagabond

You could get a solar powered charger, or you could plug your mp3 in at any park or restaurant or cafe


----------



## TUNA

I have the same issue, i cant hardly go a day without listening to music! Libraries are my best friend, I have a 15$ Mp3 player, and i was able to use my friends laptop to put music on to it. I charge it at libraries or anywhere i can. for back up i also have a cd player and about 30 CDs, Reusable batteries are the shit! the CDs don't add that much weight and there my bands i can't live without. Its nice to have small rechargeable portable speakers also, because then you can share your music and don't always have to use headphones. I'm sure there is some portable rechargeable devices if you can afford it, but it seems that you're going to be recharging one thing to recharge the next thing to recharge that thing. Best of luck!


----------



## TUNA

I totally forgot about solar powered!


----------



## Michael Grant

i have an old portable panasonic cassette player with a amfm radio on it 
runs on batteries and can fit in the front pocket of my jeans
cassettes are cheap as fuck too ::cigar::


----------



## kidbob

I mentioned this on another thread dealin with little things that make life on the road easier:
those lil solar powered pathway lights...are powered by a rechargable AA or sometimes AAA...the voltage is usualy a lil off...like actual AA batteries are 1.5v...the rechargable pathway lights are 1.2v
Its a minor differance but still works in ur mp3 players...
U can liberate em from anywhere and buy em at wally world for cheap...batteries take lil over a couple hours to charge in direct sun and last just about as long as ur regular rechargables (minus .3v)
u can also set up ur power settings on ur laptop(if u have one) to allow power to ur usb ports when lid is closed and pc is hibernating(allowing basicly power to flow just to ur usb)
I can charg my lappy and using the settings above recharge my phone 3 times fully(hr a charge) so ive gone a week for sure and never hunted a outlet.and it only takes 45 mins to charge laptop with out it powered on.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

kidbob said:


> I mentioned this on another thread dealin with little things that make life on the road easier:
> those lil solar powered pathway lights...are powered by a rechargable AA or sometimes AAA...the voltage is usualy a lil off...like actual AA batteries are 1.5v...the rechargable pathway lights are 1.2v
> Its a minor differance but still works in ur mp3 players...
> U can liberate em from anywhere and buy em at wally world for cheap...batteries take lil over a couple hours to charge in direct sun and last just about as long as ur regular rechargables (minus .3v)


Dude, that's fucking genius. I've liberated those before for art projects but never thought about using them for charging batteries then using the batteries.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

kidbob said:


> I mentioned this on another thread dealin with little things that make life on the road easier:
> those lil solar powered pathway lights...are powered by a rechargable AA or sometimes AAA...the voltage is usualy a lil off...like actual AA batteries are 1.5v...the rechargable pathway lights are 1.2v
> Its a minor differance but still works in ur mp3 players...
> U can liberate em from anywhere and buy em at wally world for cheap...batteries take lil over a couple hours to charge in direct sun and last just about as long as ur regular rechargables (minus .3v)
> u can also set up ur power settings on ur laptop(if u have one) to allow power to ur usb ports when lid is closed and pc is hibernating(allowing basicly power to flow just to ur usb)
> I can charg my lappy and using the settings above recharge my phone 3 times fully(hr a charge) so ive gone a week for sure and never hunted a outlet.and it only takes 45 mins to charge laptop with out it powered on.


Thanks!! Thats a great idea! I don't plan on travelling with my laptop, but i would've never thought about using pathway lights for charging batteries! Def will try that out!


----------



## kidbob

Carl Wander said:


> Thanks!! Thats a great idea! I don't plan on travelling with my laptop, but i would've never thought about using pathway lights for charging batteries! Def will try that out!



I have hopped off on the fly and bit it bad...did 2 summersaults busted my knee....

My laptop i had wrapped in a beachtowl and stuffed dead middle of my bag(internal frame)
and inside a drybag padded with sox and undies

My laptop is still in one piece and works fine
The key to a laptop is keep it dry and keep it stable and keep it from being torqued or warped or poked 
I have a full size lappy ..not a netbook or 7"screen.. 
Mine is no worse the wear then when i left my house with it...


2


----------



## WanderLost Radical

I might consider bringing a tablet then! Always useful for googling tracks or couchsurfing and stuff like that!! But I'll see when I'll be packing, since it's not really a necessity.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

No tablet is not a necessity. I have a smart phone but your covered. I've been staying in a camper on a farm watching Netflix on my aged smartphone in the evenings. I have a solar charger I bought a bit ago. Cheap Asian marketing but it works well and is compact and can attach to another and charge two things at once. I get into moods of music. Mostly though I hardly listen usually only tapes in my wagon . never was a huge fan of ear buds and walking around unable to hear my surroundings


----------



## kidbob

Didnt mean to make it sound like its a nessecitie


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Oh you didn't, I simply said that I'll be focusing on them, and then if I have some extra packing space, I'll chose which extras I bring with me.


----------



## Dmac

I have a small am/fm walkman, cost 12 bucks. it uses 1 AA battery and lasts a long time. also have a pocket TV that uses 4 AA batteries. have used those sidewalk lights before, just for an area light or in the tent, never thought about using them to charge my batteries! you can bet, i will be liberating some soon. thanks for that tip.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

A pocket t.v.? How do you even get channels?


----------



## kidbob

Tatanka said:


> A pocket t.v.? How do you even get channels?




Thats a good question ? do tell in a world of digital
How does one get analog channels


----------



## Dmac

It is a RCA HDTV with ATSC digital tuning. it only has a 3.5 inch screen with led backlighting. the tuner, ASTC/NTSC, pulls in both HDTV and Analog signals. OK sound but is best with ear buds. whole thing is 7 x 4 x 2. you can find them for about $60 new. got mine for $35.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Nice I'm not a big t.v. person but that would be wild if in the woods or remote cabin . help with a little loneliness


----------



## kidbob

Tatanka said:


> Nice I'm not a big t.v. person


Technically that isnt a big tv.its a small one.....about 3.5 inches muhahhahahahahahaha

Na what size is that? is it measured like real tvs? Diagonaly? I think my phone is 4.5 tall and 2" wide.....
Thats a decent screen u got there my friend.
Thats pretty cool u got HD too and radio...
Good enough for u and a cuddle buddy right!


----------



## Dameon

I've got an old 4 gig iPod from a free bench. Lasts over 24 hours straight, but I usually stretch it to last as long as I can.

For online music, I've got a waterproof smartphone I got for $15.

But the best way to always have music on the road is to learn an instrument and be your own jukebox. That's what people used to have to do before everybody was throwing away their old music elsctronics and smartphones got way cheap.


----------



## Dmac

Yep. I like it for the news and PBS shows mostly. Around Omaha i get 15 or so channels. In KC it picked up 30 or more. and there always seems to be one that shows news and weather all the time. If I had a smartphone I could get all of that instantly, I guess. maybe someday. google maps would be almost worth the cost and monthly hassle by itself. But all i have to worry about with the TV is getting or recharging AA batteries.


----------



## kidbob

Dameon said:


> I've got an old 4 gig iPod from a free bench. Lasts over 24 hours straight, but I usually stretch it to last as long as I can.
> 
> For online music, I've got a waterproof smartphone I got for $15.
> 
> But the best way to always have music on the road is to learn an instrument and be your own jukebox. That's what people used to have to do before everybody was throwing away their old music elsctronics and smartphones got way cheap.




My 20$ acoustic keeps me pretty good company.
Longest its ever taken to finger bang anything!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Naw smart phones kill battery and downloads take up space. That little t.v. sounds cool. I'm not a big musician besides words but I tramp around with a uke now used to be a little guitar then a mandolin. Saw one today in a flea market and I strummed again makes me want another


----------



## benjysirois

I've got the biolite stove so whenever I fire it up I plug in whatever I've got for music at the time. A bit slower than a wall outlet but it does the trick when you're out in the middle of fuck nowhere.


----------



## kidbob

benjysirois said:


> I've got the biolite stove so whenever I fire it up I plug in whatever I've got for music at the time. A bit slower than a wall outlet but it does the trick when you're out in the middle of fuck nowhere.


Bio lite? 


http://m.rei.com/product/846334/biolite-wood-burning-campstovehttp://m.rei.com/product/846334/biolite-wood-burning-campstove 

2


----------



## benjysirois

kidbob said:


> Bio lite?
> 
> 
> http://m.rei.com/product/846334/biolite-wood-burning-campstovehttp://m.rei.com/product/846334/biolite-wood-burning-campstove
> 
> 2



That's the one!


----------

